# Philippines embrace e-cigs!



## Rob Fisher (8/6/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## franshorn (8/6/18)

They got that perfect. Reduction of HARM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

